# Bin neu hier.



## hagen0815 (5 Jan. 2007)

Hallo nettes board hier. Habe auch schon einige sehr Schöne Bilder gefunden! Hoffe natürlich auch meinen Beitrag zu diesen board leisten zu können!


----------



## rise (5 Jan. 2007)

na dann sag ich mal freundlich......WELCOME 
und freu mich auf deine hoffentlich bald kommenden Beiträge:thumbup:


----------



## AMUN (5 Jan. 2007)

Hallo hagen0815,

da heiße ich dich hier willkommen an Board und freue mich auf deine Beiträge 

Viel spaß wünsche ich beim stöbern und posten  


Gruß

Meister


----------



## spoiler (5 Jan. 2007)

Hallo auch von mir und ein herzliches Willkommen natürlich gleich hinterher.

Viel Spass bei uns und frohes Posten!


----------



## Sandy81 (5 Jan. 2007)

und Hallo, hagen0815! 

Schön, das Du den Weg zu uns gefunden hast! Es wird Dir hier garantiert auch weiterhin gefallen!





Und zum Thema "Deinen Beitrag leisten können": Das tust Du ja bereits! Du hast Dich vorgestellt, als ersten Schritt! Nun mal keine Scheu und immer schön posten, was Dir so in den Kopf kommt!





Also: Genieße Deine Zeit und habe viel Spaß!

Grüßle,
Sandro


----------



## Keeper_2 (6 Jan. 2007)

ein Herzliches Wilkommen auch von mir, schön das du dieses klasse Board gefunden hast und viel Spaß hier  

best regards, Keeper !


----------



## Muli (7 Jan. 2007)

Auch ich wünsche dir selbstverständlich viel Spass an Board!

Und nicht vergessen: *Wer was schönes findet, der darf auch mal danke sagen *

Liebe Grüße, Muli


----------

